# bourke and finches help please!!



## markmandy11 (Jun 20, 2011)

hello, i am currently setting up a new aviary for my bengalese finches and was thinking about adding a pair of rosa bourke's parakeets as there is loads of room in this new aviary.
I have heard that they house well together as both are of a placid nature.
The only thing i am wondering is, will either species of bird still breed if accompanied in the aviary by the other. if anyone can help it would be grately appreciated.
thanks
mandy and mark xx:blink:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

markmandy11 said:


> hello, i am currently setting up a new aviary for my bengalese finches and was thinking about adding a pair of rosa bourke's parakeets as there is loads of room in this new aviary.
> I have heard that they house well together as both are of a placid nature.
> The only thing i am wondering is, will either species of bird still breed if accompanied in the aviary by the other. if anyone can help it would be grately appreciated.
> thanks
> mandy and mark xx:blink:


No problem...they won't interfere with each other at all.Give the bourkes a decent sized box though or they'll try and nest in a finch box...small or not.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

hi,
just popped in. the birds are beautiful. i only have 2, a cockateil and a kakarikis. ttfn


----------



## carlademming (May 1, 2011)

markmandy11 said:


> hello, i am currently setting up a new aviary for my bengalese finches and was thinking about adding a pair of rosa bourke's parakeets as there is loads of room in this new aviary.
> I have heard that they house well together as both are of a placid nature.
> The only thing i am wondering is, will either species of bird still breed if accompanied in the aviary by the other. if anyone can help it would be grately appreciated.
> thanks
> mandy and mark xx:blink:


I take care of finches myself and I do find them sociable to birds but not that much with humans.They would tend to have companions of their own kind. Especially when its mating season where they do become stressful. If you find them not getting along probably you can place your finches in finch cages to avoid conflict.

Carla Demming
Guide To Finch Care


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I would not recommend the use of all wire breeding cages used in America.But the more sensible European box cages that give the birds greater privacy.And the provision of a divider(s),an absolute *must* to reduce stress when catching up birds or cleaning the cage.(These are not usually available in the States,but easy to find in Britain and Europe)








*4 FOOT CAGE*

I would also recommend a minimum length of 3 feet for happy healthy birds.


----------



## birdaholic (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi. i have a avary with a bourke and some zera finches and my finches started attacking my bourke and they wouldent let him fly up in the air cas they had new born babys so i had to take my bourke out and put him in anather cgae. so be careful about that. Thanx


----------

